# Work Permit processing times How LONG????



## cocinero35 (May 14, 2010)

Hello to all,

Im am trying to find out the average of how long it take for a spanish work permit to process. My employer in Spain put my papers in at the end of april aand now we are into the 3.10 month of August. I would like to know do they usually take the full 6 months to process or is it about the 4-5 month mark where they give you an answer? Please let me know. Thank you


----------

